# dog treats and chews?



## ClaraDingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Can rats safely have dog sized antlers, bully sticks (bull pizzle), dog treats, kibble, etc? Obviously the kibbles being treats instead of full meals. My dogs kibble has 37% protein. Thanks!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldnt feed the antlers, i've read too many mixed things on them and cant see that they are any better than bones, which are definitly safe, often free and much loved. I would avoid dog treats full of junk ingredients (aim for mostly meat ones, or ones with only natural ingredients) and dont feed too often. I use dog kibble sometimes as a high protien treat but again i aim for natural ones that arent full of cheap fillers and additives. Rats eat so little that you can afford to get good stuff for them.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What kind of dog food is it? I like the low-protein/no meat dog treats for my girls since they already get oxbow + veggies and I dont want to give them too much protein. Charlee Bears, Three Dog Bakery's Tricky Trainers, Nutro's Crunchies (in just about any flavor). I also get the un-filled/plain marrow bones and my girls gnaw on them. I know someone who gives her rat rawhide but I don't know how good that is for rats, I'd rather just give my girls a bone.


----------

